# Get Free Stuff, Discounted Services, and Support With This Writers Club



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

_Get free stuff, save money, and write more in AWP Writers Club._

https://www.patreon.com/AWritersPath

Being a writer is tough sometimes. We're expected to write an awesome book, create a flawless manuscript, hunt for quality service providers, procure a stunning book cover, upload manuscripts to marketplaces, send query letters to agents, be visible everywhere online, and of course endlessly promote our books.

Honestly, that's a lot.

As the owner/curator of a writing tips blog of 25,000 subscribers and author myself, I know what that's like. Especially considering the stiff competition out there, writers need ways to give themselves a boost.

"I've found the most immediate support in AWP Writers Club." -Felicia Denise, author of In the Best Interest of the Child

By joining this Writers Group, you'll gain skills, tools, and cost savings that will help offset the headaches. With anything from exclusive articles to discounts from service providers, you'll likely find what you need from being part of this community.

"I would suggest this service to any writer; it has helped me greatly since becoming a member." -Lorena Beaver, author of The Heart of Worlds

Here's a list of the benefits you'll receive. All of this is included in the membership.

-Free ongoing book advertising.
-Free portional services, such as editing, book coaching, book cover design, blurb coaching, manuscript critique, query critique, query consultation, and one-sheet creation.
-Discounts from writer-related service providers, such as editors, book cover designers, proofreading services, ghostwriters, social media marketing, book advertising, template design, audio book narration, and more. This list is 60 discounted services and growing.
-Access to a list of over 160 book review bloggers (for book exposure and book reviews)
-Exclusive articles not seen on the A Writer's Path blog.
-A free copy of all of my personally-written eBooks, including The Idea Factory: 1,000 Story Ideas & Writing Prompts to Find Your Next Bestseller. ($2.99 value)
-Insider tips from published authors in short, bite-sized articles.
-Exclusive author interviews.
-Giveaways (given equally to everyone).
-Random additional bonuses and perks.

"The Writers Club is great! With so many discounted and free services, I have access to everything I need, all in one place! -E. Paige Burks, author of Return to Royalty

Fast-track your writing progress. Be a part of something. Join A Writer's Path Writers Club.

https://www.patreon.com/AWritersPath


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Kb vendors

Welcome to Kboards! [br][br]You're welcome to promote your business and website here in the Writers' Café![br][br]Now that you have an official thread, you'll want to add your listing to our Yellow Pages Listing, found here:[br]http://www.kboards.com/yp/[br][br]The listing is free to KB members and is completely self-service; you can add and edit your listing from the page. More information on our Yellow Pages listing can be found here.[br][br]In your thread here, we ask that the same basic rules be followed as we have for authors in the Book Bazaar: you may have this one thread about your service and must post to it rather than start a new thread each time. New threads about the service wil be removed. Please bookmark this thread so that you can find it again to post to. And, you may not make back-to-back posts to the thread within seven days. If someone responds (such as this post), you may reply but otherwise must wait seven days, thanks![br][br]Note that members may provide civil and honest feedback about your service to this thread, and you may respond in a civil manner. Disputes between you and clients should be handled off site.[br][br]Betsy[br]KBoards Moderator [br][br]Note that this welcome does not constitute an endorsement or vetting of a service by KBoards. Members should do due diligence when considering using a service, for example, by asking KB members for feedback and doing an Internet search such as "service provider name" complaints.


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

A quick thought:

I've been doing some research on book publishing recently, and a Forbes article in 2013 states that somewhere between 600,000 and 1,000,000 books published every year in the US alone. Many of those - perhaps as many as half or even more - are self-published. On average, they sell less than 250 copies each.

I imagine that the amount of books being published have only increased since 2013, due to the self-publishing revolution.


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

Happy Spring everyone! You wouldn't think so by the chilly temperatures around here (around freezing). I hope everyone is staying warm.


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

I read this quote recently that I found helpful:

"Anyone who says writing is easy isn't doing it right." -Amy Joy


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

"If you write to impress it will always be bad, but if you write to express it will be good." 


-Thornton Wilder


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

"It's all in the art. You get no credit for living." -V.S. Pritchett


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

"Do not follow where the path may lead. Go, instead, where there is no path and leave a trail." - Ralph Waldo Emerson


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

"You can fix anything but a blank page."  -Nora Roberts


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

"Be so good they can't ignore you."

-Steve Martin


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

"Words, once they are printed, have a life of their own."

-Carol Burnett


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

"I approach the work as though, in truth, I'm nothing and the words are everything." -Louise Erdrich


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

"There is no terror in the bang, only in the anticipation of it." -Alfred Hitchcock


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

"Develop craftsmanship through years of wide reading." -Annie Proulx


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

"Most of us find our own voices only after we've sounded like a lot of other people." -Neil Gaiman


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

"Above all, have a good time. If you aren't enjoying writing it, you can hardly expect someone else to enjoy reading it." -Tom Robbins


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

"It's none of their business that you have to learn to write. Let them think you were born that way." -Ernest Hemingway


----------



## Jerri Kay Lincoln (Jun 18, 2011)

Bookread said:


> "Do not follow where the path may lead. Go, instead, where there is no path and leave a trail." - Unknown


One of my favorite quotes . . . but it's by Ralph Waldo Emerson.


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

Jerri Kay Lincoln said:


> One of my favorite quotes . . . but it's by Ralph Waldo Emerson.


Good to know. Thanks! I changed it.


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

"I always start out with an idea, even a boring idea, that becomes a question I don't have answers to." -Toni Morrison


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

"How do I know what I think until I see what I say?" -E.M. Forster


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

"Writing is an affair of yearning for great voyages and hauling on frayed ropes." -Israel Shenker


----------



## KevinH (Jun 29, 2013)

To the extent that it's helpful, I recently added a page listing book marketing and promotion sites to my blog (http://kevinhardman.blogspot.com/p/marketing.html). I'll have to add the three above when time permits.


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

KevinH said:


> To the extent that it's helpful, I recently added a page listing book marketing and promotion sites to my blog (http://kevinhardman.blogspot.com/p/marketing.html). I'll have to add the three above when time permits.


That's kind of you, Kevin. I appreciate that!


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

"I like to drink in the evening, go to sleep with a good idea, and wake up with the idea solved." -JOHN LE CARRE


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

"Make it so good and so clear that it doesn't need any further explanation." -Shel Silverstein


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

"Vitality shows in not only the ability to persist, but the ability to start over." -F. SCOTT FITZGERALD


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

"It's all a process for me of continued revision." -JHUMPA LAHIRI


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

"Writing is not a serious business. It's a joy and a celebration. You should be having fun with it." -RAY BRADBURY


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

"Good writing has a musical quality to it, a mathematical quality, a balance and a rhythm." -LAURA HILLENBRAND


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

"Talent is helpful in writing, but guts are absolutely essential." -JESSAMYN WEST


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

"All writers have this vague hope that the elves will come in the night and finish any stories." -NEIL GAIMAN


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

"Ideas are like seeds: they are abundant, and most of them never grow into anything." -KEVIN ASHTON


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

"The creative process is a process of surrender, not control. Mystery is at the heart of creativity. That, and surprise." -JULIA CAMERON


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

"It is better to ask some of the questions than to know all the answers." -JAMES THURBER


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

"Be courageous and try to write in a way that scares you a little." -Holley Gerth


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

"Multiple exclamation marks are a sure sign of a diseased mind." -TERRY PRATCHETT


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

"There is a wonderful intelligence to the unconscious. It's always smarter than we are." -RUSSELL BANKS


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

"Metaphors have a way of holding the most truth in the least space." -ORSON SCOTT CARD


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

"You can fix anything but a blank page." -NORA ROBERTS


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

"The best writing advice I’ve ever heard: Don't write like you went to college." -ALICE KAHN


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

"All writers have this vague hope that the elves will come in the night and finish any stories." -NEIL GAIMAN


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

"If you have the guts to be yourself, other people'll pay your price." -JOHN UPDIKE


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

"We create people we love, and then we torture them. The more cleverly we torture them...the better the story."  -JANET FITCH


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

"I approach the work as though, in truth, I'm nothing and the words are everything." -LOUISE ERDRICH


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

"No art ever came out of not risking your neck." -EUDORA WELTY


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

"Stay afraid, but do it anyway. What's important is the action. Just do it and the confidence will follow." -CARRIE FISHER


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

"Inspiration usually comes during work, rather than before it." MADELEINE L'ENGLE


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

"The books a writer reads are so important; they form a compost bed beneath the rosebushes of her own writing." -BEN DOLNICK


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

"Why say "very beautiful"? "Beautiful" is enough." - JAMES JOYCE


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

"A mystery is the only lit. form that pits the reader and the writer vs. each other. The writer's side of the deal is to play fair." - S. GRAFTON


----------



## JayandFunGoo (Jan 20, 2017)

Add ilikeebooks.com to your list of places to advertise your book - It is free today to promote!!


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

"Every sentence must do one of two things: reveal character or advance the action." - KURT VONNEGUT


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

"Every time I sit down to write, I try to feel that I'm starting over. It's all new. It's all fresh, and I'm learning as we go." -RITA DOVE


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

"I read in order to write. I read out of obsession with writing." -CYNTHIA OZICK


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

"That's very nice if they want to publish you, but don't pay too much attention to it. Just continue to write." - NATALIE GOLDBERG


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

"You must write. It's not enough to start by thinking. You become a writer by writing. It's a yoga." -R.K. NARAYAN


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

"I think literature is best when it's voicing what we would prefer not to talk about." -RICK MOODY


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

"First learn to be a craftsman; it won't keep you from being a genius." - EUGENE DELACROIX


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

"The joy is in the surprise. It can be as small as a felicitous coupling of noun and adjective." -IAN McEWAN


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

"Let the readers do some of the work themselves." Fyodor Dostoyevsky


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

"Keep reminding yourself that literature is one of the saddest roads that leads to everything." -ANDRE BRETON


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

"The creative process is a process of surrender, not control. Mystery is at the heart of creativity. That, and surprise." -JULIA CAMERON


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

"If someone can talk you out of being a writer, you're not a writer." -JOSH OLSON


----------



## AK. Koyle (Aug 20, 2017)

Thanks! I'm struggling to gain awareness for my book D:

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Rainbows-Parasites-Poetry-K-Koyle-ebook/dp/B074S9QSY7/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1503255454&sr=8-1&keywords=rainbows+and+parasites


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

AK. Koyle said:


> Thanks! I'm struggling to gain awareness for my book D:
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Rainbows-Parasites-Poetry-K-Koyle-ebook/dp/B074S9QSY7/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1503255454&sr=8-1&keywords=rainbows+and+parasites


It's something all authors think about, A.K. I hope that things improve for you.


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

"Commit yourself to the process, NOT the project. Don't be afraid to write badly, everyone does." -FRANK CONROY


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

"There are no laws for the novel. There never have been, nor can there ever be." -DORIS LESSING


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

"Writing teaches writing." -JOHN McPHEE


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

"Work on one thing at a time until finished." -HENRY MILLER


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

"I just know from experience that my instincts are better than my cerebration." - GEORGE SAUNDERS


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

"I became a writer the way other people become monks or nuns. I made a vow to writing, very young." - ELIZABETH GILBERT


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

"I say to my students: in a short story, every word, every phrase has to play a role, otherwise it has to go away." -JHUMPA LAHIRI


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

"Making the simple complicated is commonplace; making the complicated simple, awesomely simple, that's creativity." - CHARLES MINGUS


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

"Every writer I've ever spoken to feels fraudulent in some way or other." - STEPHEN SONDHEIM


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

"Sometimes a single sentence can be enough to fill the imagination completely. And sometimes a book's title is enough." - SARAH MANGUSO


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

"I write with soft pencils because you get to spend more time sharpening the pencil, which is easier and more fun than writing." - STEPHEN SONDHEIM


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

"Good fiction is made of what is real, and reality is difficult to come by." -RALPH ELLISON


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

"Always carry a notebook. And I mean always. The short-term memory only retains information for three minutes; unless it is committed to paper you can lose an idea forever." - WILL SELF


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

"Good writing works from a simple premise: your experience is not yours alone, but in some sense a metaphor for everyone's." -DORIANNE LAUX


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

"Just because you're sick of your script doesn't mean it's finished." -WILLIAM M. AKERS


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

"Forget what you think about it and tell what you feel about it." - STEPHEN CRANE


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

"A story should have a beginning, a middle, and an end, but not necessarily in that order."
JEAN-LUC GODARD


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

"I want to write, but more than that, I want to bring out all kinds of things that lie buried deep in my heart." -ANNE FRANK


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

"Good dialogue illuminates what people are not saying." -ROBERT TOWNE


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

"I am drawn to any story that makes me want to read from one sentence to the next. I have no other criterion." -JHUMPA LAHIRI


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

"I write to find what I have to say. I edit to figure out how to say it right." -CHERYL STRAYED


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

"I believe that you either love the work or the rewards. Life is a lot easier if you love the work." -JANE SMILEY


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

"I cannot start a story or chapter without knowing how it ends. Of course, it rarely ends that way." - KAZUO ISHIGURO


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

"I say to my students: in a short story every word, every phrase has to play a role, otherwise it has to go away." -JHUMPA LAHIRI


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

"Write a page a day. It will add up." -HERMAN WOUK


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

"A first-rate critic is always less important, and less interesting, than a second-rate writer." - JULIAN BARNES


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

"The worst crime you can commit is telling the audience something they already know." - AARON SORKIN


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

"I say the sentences again and again in my head until they sound right." - MARTIN AMIS


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

"Being a real writer means being able to do the work on a bad day." - NORMAN MAILER


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

"Learn to look at your sentences, play with them, make sure there's music, lots of edges and corners to the sounds." - JANET FITCH


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

"I never feel that it's finished, but you have to stop somewhere." - ANNIE PROULX


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

"If...I myself can understand what I've written, I feel the day hasn't been totally wasted." - S.J. PERELMAN


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

"I love first sentences because they are full of promise. I like to think of them as an introductory handshake made of words, one that can't be too limp, too strong, too eager or sweaty." - UNA LAMARCHE


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

"Write toward vulnerability." -ANNE LAMOTT


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

"You can fix anything but a blank page." - NORA ROBERTS


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

"Love the writing, love the writing, love the writing...the rest will follow." - JANE YOLEN


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

"Work finally begins when the fear of doing nothing exceeds the fear of doing it badly." - ALAIN de BOTTON


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

"Dreaming in public is an important part of our job description." -WILLIAM GIBSON


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

"You must write. It's not enough to start by thinking. You become a writer by writing. It's a yoga." - R.K. NARAYAN


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

"Every secret of a writer's soul, every experience of his life, every quality of his mind is written large in his works." - VIRGINIA WOOLF


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

"It's never too late to be what you might have been." -GEORGE ELIOT


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

"I believe one writes because one has to create a world in which one can live." - ANAIS NIN


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

"My idea of a writer: someone interested in everything." - SUSAN SONTAG


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

"Thoughts fly and words go on foot. Therein lies all the drama of a writer." - JULIEN GREEN


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

"Write what should not be forgotten." - ISABEL ALLENDE


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

"We die. That may be the meaning of life. But we do language. That may be the measure of our lives." -
TONI MORRISON


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

"Trying to write something of permanent value is a full-time job." - ERNEST HEMINGWAY


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

"It is impossible to discourage the real writers - they don't give a damn what you say, they're going to write." - SINCLAIR LEWIS


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

"If a book's not keeping you up at night, it's not going to keep anyone else up at night." - MARISHA PESSL


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

"That's very nice if they want to publish you, but don't pay too much attention to it. Just continue to write." - NATALIE GOLDBERG


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

"My experience as a director, and as a dramatist, is this: the piece is moving in proportion to how much the author can leave out." - DAVID MAMET


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

"Writing means not just staring ugliness in the face, but finding a way to embrace it." - VERONICA ROTH


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

"The most important things to remember about back story are that (a) everyone has a history and (b) most of it isn't very interesting." - STEPHEN KING


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

"Writing comes from reading, and reading is the finest teacher of how to write." - ANNIE PROULX


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

"An artist's only concern is to shoot for some kind of perfection, and on his own terms, not anyone else's." - J.D. SALINGER


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

"The object of the novelist is to keep the reader entirely oblivious of the fact that the author exists - even of the fact he is reading a book." - FORD MADOX FORD


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

"Adverbs are guilty until proven innocent." -HOWARD OGDEN


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

"Had I not created my whole world, I would certainly have died in other people's." -
ANAIS NIN


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

"There are no laws for the novel. There never have been, nor can there ever be." -DORIS LESSING


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

"Becoming the reader is the essence of becoming a writer." - JOHN O'HARA


----------



## JeanneM (Mar 21, 2011)

I love your quotes. Have a blessed Christmas and New Year.


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

JeanneM said:


> I love your quotes. Have a blessed Christmas and New Year.


Thank you! I appreciate it.


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

"Struggling through the work is extremely important - more important to me than publishing it." -TONI MORRISON


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

"Find your best time of the day for writing and write. Don't let anything else interfere. Afterwards it won't matter to you that the kitchen is a mess." - ESTHER FREUD


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

"Think about your first ten pages as being all about: Who is my character? How do I reveal my character as best as I possibly can?" - SHONDA RHIMES


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

"The discipline of the writer is to be still and listen to what his subject has to tell him." - RACHEL CARSON


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

"Nothing you write, if you hope to be any good, will ever come out as you first hoped." - LILLIAN HELLMAN


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

"Cheat your landlord if you can and must, but do not try to shortchange the Muse. It cannot be done. You can't fake quality any more than you can fake a good meal." - WILLIAM S. BURROUGHS


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

"Moss Hart used to turn to actors who tried to change dialogue and say, "Where were you when the pages were blank?" -TOM MANKIEWICZ


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

"I don't know what else to do, so I write. It's my way of seeing the world." -JIM HARRISON


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

"Every little detail you can smuggle with you into your fiction makes your world more real to your reader." -NEIL GAIMAN


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

"Can anything be sadder than work left unfinished? Yes, work never begun." -CHRISTINA ROSSETTI


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

"If we wait for the moment when everything, absolutely everything is ready, we shall never begin." -IVAN TURGENEV


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

"Reverse-engineer what you read. If it feels like good writing, what makes it good? If it's awful, why?" -STEVEN PINKER


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

"Some writers confuse authenticity, which they ought always to aim at, with originality, which they should never bother about." -W.H. AUDEN


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

"Every little detail you can smuggle with you into your fiction makes your world more real to your reader." -NEIL GAIMAN


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

"I'm always pretending that I'm sitting across from somebody. I'm telling them a story, and I don't want them to get up until it's finished." -JAMES PATTERSON


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

"Dialogue has to create a life. It has to be self-sustaining. Conversation is definitely not dialogue." -SAM SHEPARD


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

"As far as I'm concerned, the entire reason for becoming a writer is not having to get up in the morning. It's not writing when you don't want to, and writing late at night if you want to." -NEIL GAIMAN


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

"I write one page of masterpiece to ninety one pages of s***. I try to put the s*** in the waste-basket." -ERNEST HEMINGWAY


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

"I always start out with an idea, even a boring idea, and that becomes a question I don't have answers to." -TONI MORRISON


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

"I am a writer who came from a sheltered life. A sheltered life can be a daring life as well. For all serious daring starts from within." -EUDORA WELTY


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

"The simpler you say it, the more eloquent it is." -AUGUST WILSON


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

"It is not the object described that matters, but the light that falls on it." -BORIS PASTERNAK


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

"Writing is an exercise in sculpture, chipping away at the rock until you find the nose." -STANLEY ELKIN


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

"Life beats down and crushes the soul and art reminds you that you have one." -STELLA ADLER


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

"Never use three words when one will do. Be concise. Don't fall in love with the gentle trilling of your mellifluous sentences. Learn how to "kill your darlings," as they say."

-COLSON WHITEHEAD


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

"A crucial part of writing, always, is letting it sit." -WILLIAM T. VOLLMANN


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

"Every writer must articulate from the specific. They must reach down where they stand, because there is nothing else from which to draw." -GLORIA NAYLOR


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

"I suppose I am a born novelist, for the things I imagine are more vital and vivid to me than the things I remember." -ELLEN GLASGOW


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

"When a novel is finished I have always the impression that I have not succeeded." -GEORGES SIMENON


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

"Stay afraid, but do it anyway. What's important is the action. Just do it and the confidence will follow." -CARRIE FISHER


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

"Go to where the silence is and say something." -AMY GOODMAN


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

"When one is writing a novel in the first person, one must be that person." -DAPHNE DU MAURIER


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

"Every sentence must do one of two things: reveal character or advance the action." -KURT VONNEGUT


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

"What one writer can make in the solitude of one room is something no power can easily destroy." -SALMAN RUSHDIE


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

"The world is so complicated, tangled, and overloaded that to see into it with any clarity you must prune and prune." -ITALO CALVINO


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

"Play around. Dive into absurdity and write. Take chances. You will succeed if you are fearless of failure." -NATALIE GOLDBERG


----------

